# All new hatch reel!!!



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

I knew it was coming in the next week or two, but I saw the new hatch iconic listed today! Any thoughts? I personally love the spool porting but the drag knob looks a little funky.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Who cares what it looks like...how does it feel and perform?


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

No idea, saw this listed for sale on Facebook


----------



## birddog (Feb 21, 2019)

good shots of it on Trident: https://www.tridentflyfishing.com/hatch-iconic-mid-arbor-fly-reel.html

Wonder how Hatch feels about pro staff selling reels before they're available to the public...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birddog said:


> good shots of it on Trident: https://www.tridentflyfishing.com/hatch-iconic-mid-arbor-fly-reel.html
> 
> Wonder how Hatch feels about pro staff selling reels before they're available to the public...


Good way to become “brostaff”...


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Always liked the hatch reels. This one looks pretty good too. Their customer service is so damn good as well, this means so much these days.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

I saw this reel last week. The rep said the 5 plus size had been dropped from the line up...although a 4 plus will be available. The main difference he harped on was the elimination of the set screw on the drag/arbor housing and the need for a proprietary wrench to open it.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

American made... as in Central or South?  J/K!


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

There're all beginning to look the same...

As Smack said the proof is in how they preform. Looks have not caught a single fish.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

The reality is, most won’t test any of these reels. 

Quick story: I good fiend of my dads went to the Bahamas years ago and he is a wealthy man. He is frugal so he decided to buy a $300 reel and save some money. It would cover 99 percent of his needs. 

Here is the issue and long story short, he ended up with a shot at a permit of a lifetime, got the hook up and the fish burned his reel up. What’s the old adage ? “Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it”.

I would much rather have tested a top flight reel than wonder. 

By the way, the products that have more put into them (attention to detail), tend to look better. Pretty good rule of thumb.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I do like that they are Made in USA


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I do like that they are Made in USA


Made in America at made in America prices...... I can handle that. What I can't handle is made in a third world country at "Made in America/Europe" prices.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

numbskull said:


> I saw this reel last week. The rep said the 5 plus size had been dropped from the line up...although a 4 plus will be available. The main difference he harped on was the elimination of the set screw on the drag/arbor housing and the need for a proprietary wrench to open it.


What? no 5+? Man, I love that reel on my 7 wt. I guess people aren't buying the reels in the middle of the lineup.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

kjnengr said:


> What? no 5+? Man, I love that reel on my 7 wt. I guess people aren't buying the reels in the middle of the lineup.


Yeah, the Finatic 5+ MA has been one of the best 7wt reels available.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

The porting is really not all that different than the Finatic. I was expecting a whole different look. 
The handle looks improved. That's one thing I was never a huge fan of, the feel of that metal handle. Nautilus have a big plastic one, might look cheap and not as cool as a Hatch, but it feels great in hand.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

k-roc said:


> The porting is really not all that different than the Finatic.


I'm a little surprised they re-named it. 'Finatic' was one of the cleverer model names in the biz. But we don't really use the model names for Hatch's, since they only have one model.

All I really want from Hatch is more drag.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

they needed a new drag knob to make sure they aren't constantly blowing up on ppl


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

Saw a post on another site with pricing info for the new iconic reels.
They included a 5plus ($625) so it appears the info I passed on from the rep regarding the lack of a 5+ was incorrect.

Here is a cut and paste regarding some other info (no specs yet, however)........ 

"
MACHINED REEL SEAT: We were the first and now one of the only reel manufacturers to make the reel body out of one piece. It is an expen-sive way to produce the reel but has the advantage of never having a reel seat loosen up due to galvanic corrosion. For the Iconic, we have reshaped the reel seat for a more contemporary look.NEW HANDLE/COUNTERWEIGHT: Our new handle design significantly reduces the risk of galvanic corrosion. While we have retained the aluminum handle, it now has a softer look and feel



NEW SPOOL NUT: New look, similar function, but with a big improve-ment. On the Iconic we have implemented a one piece design in order to prevent pieces from coming apart.NEW SPOOL DESIGN: In many ways, the Iconic spool is similar to previ-ous models, but with a few key differences. We have ported the spool arbor which will allow lines to dry better on the reel after use - think of it as ventilation. We have also cut aesthetic holes into the Mid Arbor spools, making it much simpler than before to distinguish between a large and mid arbor.

IMPROVED SEALING: Through better design and concentricity, we have increased sealing by eliminating water entry points through subtracting superfluous components from past models.IMPROVED STABILITY: The Iconic reel does not utilize a cassette to house the drag system as in past models - in-stead, it is now built into the body. This has decreased axial runout which creates a more stable and solid design. NEW DRAG MATERIAL: Our new carbon-filled drag material not only dissipates heat faster but also creates a smooth-er feel. This is our smoothest drag system to date. "


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sealed drag so you can dunk your reels like the rest of the instagram flatbills and look like a pro. 
On a serious note I have never fished a Hatch. They look solid.


----------

